# Sync problem with EX550 and Yongnou YN-E3-RX



## daniela (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I´m quite happy with my new flash-trigger-system from Yongnuo. I ordered two cheap RT-600 and the YN-E3-RT to guide them. I ordered some YN-E3-RX receivers for my older flashes too. With the Nissin 866II, the YN-E3-RX works well. But I have an issue with the older Canon 550EX flash. The 550, mounted on the YN-E3-RX, is out of sync. It flashes, but the light is to late, so it has no effect on the image illumination.

Do you know, if the YN-E3-RX is incompatible with the Canon 550EX? Or can I fix this problem?

Thanks
Daniela

P.s.: And it is incredible, what an rookie like me can perform with my rudimentary lightformers and speedlites. 8) It was right to go on an wireless device to change all settings by the on camera remote control. So easy and time saving.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Daniela. 
I have had problems with a mixed setup including my 550EX, but I think that was trying to use both the 7D built in flash and then the 550 as a master and the other lights didn't play well, I think an ST-E2 sorted it all out? So not that relevant except as anecdotal evidence that you are not alone! 

Make sure that the 550 is not set to slave on the switch by the shoe, I have had that give me funny results too. 
Please let us know if you fix this! 

Also +1 on what us rookies can achieve with rudimentary gear, if wireless flashes and full wireless control counts as rudimentary! 

Cheers, Graham. 



daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I´m quite happy with my new flash-trigger-system from Yongnuo. I ordered two cheap RT-600 and the YN-E3-RT to guide them. I ordered some YN-E3-RX receivers for my older flashes too. With the Nissin 866II, the YN-E3-RX works well. But I have an issue with the older Canon 550EX flash. The 550, mounted on the YN-E3-RX, is out of sync. It flashes, but the light is to late, so it has no effect on the image illumination.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniela (Dec 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Daniela.
> I have had problems with a mixed setup including my 550EX, but I think that was trying to use both the 7D built in flash and then the 550 as a master and the other lights didn't play well, I think an ST-E2 sorted it all out? So not that relevant except as anecdotal evidence that you are not alone!
> 
> Make sure that the 550 is not set to slave on the switch by the shoe, I have had that give me funny results too.
> ...



Thanks, but these things I´ve checked before and tried every possible setting.
The Speedlight works well combined with my ring-Flash, but not with the Yongnuo Receiver.
Maybe the best would be to save the time and buy another cheap Yongnuo Flash 600-RT....


----------



## daniela (Jan 4, 2017)

Received an new Yonguo 600-Rt flash and it wokrs for me needs perfect. Forr 100€ a "no brainer"...
The company answered my email and wrote, that the Canon 580 flash has problems to get synchronised witht he triggers.


----------

